# 10g Nano Reef Questions



## canadianbudz604 (Oct 29, 2010)

So I'm setting up a 10g nano reef (yes i want to learn the hard way). I have the following equipment:
1. 11 inch Coralife Strip with 10000k and acitnic
2. Heater
3. Powerhead that came from a 20gallon
4. hydrometer

- Questions - 

1. What other equipment do I need?
2. Do I need a filter? (I've heard you dont need one)

I know that cycling and setting it up properly takes time, so I am being very patient. I will be using RO water. Any tips and/or help is appreciated. (Just dont tell me I should start with a bigger tank because I cannot due to bitching and complaining)

Thanks


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Start out with a bigger tank  Kidding... It'll be more difficult if you don't keep tabs on your parameters, but with that said, water changes should be a breeze.

I didn't bother with a filter, as I had a powerhead for circulation. I'd recommend 10lbs of live rock, and although many say its a rip off I used live sand to fill my 29g and 10g perfectly.

I bought Cycle or Stability to start the beneficial bacteria in the live rock, it sped the process up drastically.

Is there anything you need to know of specifically? You're headed in the right direction, just make sure you buy the right master kit, as you'll definitely need one.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh and skip the Hyrdometer, go for a Refractometer.


----------



## canadianbudz604 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey thanks alot for the help. Doing the water changes for me is no problem because I do my freshwater tanks religiously. I am more or less looking for tips or tricks to make it easier, or if there is any type of equipment i could use to make it easier...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Depends on what you'll be putting in there. I don't have anymore suggestions, but it will definitely depend on what you intend to do with your set up.

i.e. going with a skimmer, or skimmer-less (I did this with my 10g), having soft corals,etc.

You'd want at least a 5g bucket so you could mix your salt into the RO water, instead of putting salt into the tank and mixing it in there.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Just reading what you have....

I think the 11" coralife is alittle underpowered if you plan to keep coral, if its just fish then it should be ok. something like a coralife t5ho or 65wpc would be better suited for the 10g.

When you say powerhead are you refering to a maxijet or Hydor koralia, the different between the 2 is the hydor puts out a wider stream which is better for corals a maxijet is a thin stream and moves very little water. I use the maxijet for waterchanges and the koralia for moving water in a reef tank.

other than that some liverock and sand and you can run a HOB filter with charcoal in it to clear the water.

You will need decent flow in the tank so the liverock can filter your water.


----------



## canadianbudz604 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmm so that light maybe a little under powered... Also the powerhead is a hydor... the guy thats giving it to me says that its a really good one for a 10 gallon. So the light is no good for keeping soft corals? Ive got the light fixture that came with the tank... can that be used?


----------



## canadianbudz604 (Oct 29, 2010)

My plan with this is to do some soft corals, a cleanup crew (which I need?), the rock, and maybe like a mandarin... dont wanna overstock 2-3 small fish max


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Well for soft coral atleast run 2t5ho or one 65w pc you can try to run a regular t5 but that is very minamal... 

As for stocking get 1 strawberry top hat snail and 2-5 hermits for cleanup and don't get the mandarin until atleast 4-5 months after your reef tank is set up.

The mandarin is a cryptic fish that eats live pods, they can be trained to eat frozen food but need to be weened on it. If they refuse to eat frozen and many do.... And your tank doesn't have enough live food to sustain the mandarin it will shrivel and die within 2 weeks max.

If you want a nice fish to look at, get a watchmen goby for starters or a red or purple firefish. Those are nice fish to watch but watch out for the firefish are jumpers!


----------



## canadianbudz604 (Oct 29, 2010)

so here we go... i got a bigger tank (20 gallon), hydor korlia 1 powerhead, biowheel for a 40 gallon, hang on side hydor protein skimmer, most of the chems, now got lighting questions. Will 2 15w lifeglo marine 50/50 power compacts be enough for some soft corals or should i quit beating around the damn bush and spend some $$$ on better lights? im cheap so try and give me good news


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i think for a first salt tank min 40 gallons max 100


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

the more the better but if your only aiming for mush rooms and lower light corals its good 
if you want to grow more i sugest 4 wats per gallon


----------

